# 2 Videos und mehrere Bilder in einem "Bild"



## lakul (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin totaler Anfänger und habe eine grundlegende Frage. Ich habe die Aufgabe erhalten ein Video zu erstellen welches so aussehen soll.

Im oberen Bereich soll horizontal ein statisches Bild sein, in der Mitte, also direkt unter dem Bild sollen nebeneinander 2 Videos ablaufen und unter den beiden Videos soll wieder horizontal ein statisches Bild sein.

Ich habe leider null Erfahrung mit Videobearbeitungsprogrammen. Habe gehört man kann sowas mit VirtualDub und AviSynth realisieren.

Habt Ihr Vorschläge wie ich das am besten realisieren kann und welches Programm ich am Besten nutzten sollte? Kann auch Geld kosten, das spielt keine Rolle.
Weis leider nicht so richtig, wie das im Fach heißt was ich machen will, daher habe ich bei google und hier im Forum nichts gefunden, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass ich nicht der erste bin, der diese Frage hat.

Danke!!

Christian


----------



## chmee (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, mit AviSynth könnte es gehen, aber da AVISynth in der Basis eine Scriptsprache ist, solltest Du mal danach n, welche Befehle dazu nötig sind. Abgesehen von den preiswertesten Programmen sollte jedes Videoschnittprogramm dazu fähig sein. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich Dir ein Programm für knapp 1000Euro oder etwa für 100 Euro empfehlen möchte. Schau Dir doch mal die Testversionen der üblichen Verdächtigen an und melde Dich dann wieder. Ein Auflistung findest Du zB in unserer VideoFAQ.

mfg chmee


----------

